# whats happening in adelaide ?



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

anyone headed out saturday morning ?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I may be, apparently i have tendinitis though so i'm not really meant to be going anywhere by kayak. May have a paddle around the seacliff pole but i couldnt go far. I love that i'm 18 and i'm falling apart already... WOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

from your murray river trip ?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i hear that L3GACY mate, im fallin apart too


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

waldo said:


> from your murray river trip ?


Not sure if that is the direct cause but it is what prompted me to go and get it checked out as it just got worse and worse.


----------

